# Tamoxifen For Pubertal Gynecomastia Success Story



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Going to try and keep this shot and sweet so if you don't want to read much and get straight to the point *Tamoxifen WORKS for Pubertal Gynecomastia* (Well it did for me)

I've suffered with all the usual affects of Pubertal Gynecomastia; pointy breasts, puffy nipples the usual pain and aches for about 8 years now, went to the docs they done a quick 2 minute examination on me and basically said "its normal"

So went on the net to checkout for any possible home treatments and came across Tamoxifen, at first most people were saying it only works to "prevent" Gynecomastia and not reverse... well I've completely proven that theory wrong! There are many good articles on the net that back Tamoxifen for the treatment of Gynecomastia 

So ordered myself a 3 month supply of these tablets and the results:

At the 10 day point so far @ 20mg per day

Pain - 12 hours after the first dose 80% improvement - 3rd / 4th day 95%+ improvement - right now as I am writing this I don't have any pain what so ever!

Size - Before treatment I had a feelable lump under my right nipple - now its reduced in size and flattened out 85%+ improvement! You have to really push to feel anything.

Puffiness - Currently I would say about about 30% improvement, hopefully this will get better over the weeks.

Side effects - None at all!

**Update Week 6 Mark**

Excellent results don't think I will need to take the full 12 week course, had about a week off now from the 20mg pd dosage, still no pain feeling daily for any lumps or hardness, absolutely nothing, as for the puffiness I would say overall maybe a 45% improvement, the rest is now just body fat which I'm going to annihilate when I'm back in the Gym soon and best of all no side affects 

**Update 6 Month Mark**

Still excellent results no sings at all of the lumps returning and as for the dull pain associated with Gyno still 95% improvement


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting mate. Like you I have slight pubertal gyno, never touched steroids, and it's an absolute Cnut having it. Will give this a try at some point.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice one. In studies, raloxifene was more effective than nolva so get that if you can.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/124835-raloxifene-reversing-gyno-thread-read-up.html

As ba baracuss said ^

Seems to be quite abit more expensive than nolva, but tbh you can't put a price on treating something serious like this.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Posted an update


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Got any before and after pictures? so you only ran it for 6 weeks?


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

There is not a lot of difference in the look of my chest mate as it was not extreme the only difference really is internal no hard lumps and no more dull pain and slightly less puffy nipples, when I'm out side or in a cold room my chest looks amazing haha, as my body type is skinny / fat I have a lot of fat on my chest anyway which I need to work off. Yep was planning a 3 month course but after 1 - 2 weeks it was totally sorted but thought to keep at it for a bit longer and at the 6 weeks mark had a week off and nothing has returned.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How many weeks do you recommend for me? look at avi<


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I would say that if after 4 weeks (3 packs) nothing has changed it wont work for you unfortunately mate.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

When I was doing PCT I thought my chest looked tighter (I suffer from pubertal gyno too) when I was running 20mg Nolva ED but I just put it down to me imagining things...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

The thing is my nips don't hurt and are not sensitive. I can feel pea sized things behind my nipple if I push really hard and got a lot of fat deposited there.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I would say that the lump under my right nipple was the size of a 50p coin easy and painful if you touched it a tiny bit the nipples them self's were not sensitive.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Fat said:


> How many weeks do you recommend for me? look at avi<


Isn't yours gear induced? It's worth a go but I'd imagine surgery is gonna be more than likely needed.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

ashmo said:


> Posted an update


Where?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ba baracuss said:


> Where?


First post...


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

rectus said:


> First post...


Ah getcha.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> Isn't yours gear induced? It's worth a go but I'd imagine surgery is gonna be more than likely needed.


no


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have what i thought was puberty gyno but have no lumps behind the nipple and they just look fatty a puffy out, my BF is in the low teens so im not fat so i was wondering would this help me or is there anything else that might help as its horrible.

I was also just about to start a tbol cycle in a month so would it be possible to run this for the month beforehand and go straight onto the tbol cycle, or leave a month inbetween, or just not bother with it until after the cycle


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

6 Month update added


----------



## Nostaw (Apr 8, 2012)

why haven't you tried letro? that seems to be the go-to thing for reversing gyno, supposedly the best/most powerful


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Nostaw said:


> why haven't you tried letro? that seems to be the go-to thing for reversing gyno, supposedly the best/most powerful


Read some bad side effects of Letro mainly Libido wise...


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

ashmo said:


> There is not a lot of difference in the look of my chest mate as it was not extreme the only difference really is internal no hard lumps and no more dull pain and slightly less puffy nipples, when I'm out side or in a cold room my chest looks amazing haha, as my body type is skinny / fat I have a lot of fat on my chest anyway which I need to work off. Yep was planning a 3 month course but after 1 - 2 weeks it was totally sorted but thought to keep at it for a bit longer and at the 6 weeks mark had a week off and nothing has returned.


From the reading i've done nolva can reverse if is early or mild gyno like you describe yours. letro can apparently reverse if is more severe but if past a certain point or just not a responder then surgery is only option.

i've been lucky never had any gyno symptoms whatsoever so have not researched that much.

Congratulations on your positive results, just shows what can be achieved with some good research.


----------



## Nostaw (Apr 8, 2012)

ashmo said:


> Read some bad side effects of Letro mainly Libido wise...


yeah but it'd only be temporary, definitely worth the temporary loss of libido in my opinion to blast away the rest of your gyno


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Nostaw said:


> yeah but it'd only be temporary, definitely worth the temporary loss of libido in my opinion to blast away the rest of your gyno


Depends how attractive your wife is. If she looks like this:










then it's not an issue, but if she looks like this:


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Seems like he's going down the surgery route. Check here, I've asked him to update people.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/226577-gyno-surgery-booked.html


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

One thing I can't understand is why the hell don't doctors prescribe an AI or nolva for teens who get gynecomastia?? I remember I actually saw my GP when I was around 12 and complained about painful lumps in my nipples. She told me it was normal and normally goes away after puberty..

Well, I had to have surgery after puberty which was a pain in the ass. I also tried ADT and DHT gel to get rid of them but they didn't do anything at all. If they would've tackled the problem when it started they could've saved me from the surgery. Gotta look at the bright side though, now I don't need to ever worry about gyno on gear..


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Jas said:


> Seems like he's going down the surgery route. Check here, I've asked him to update people.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/226577-gyno-surgery-booked.html


Still a 75% overall improvement but it won't get any better (for me) if you want perfection surgery is the next step.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> One thing I can't understand is why the hell don't doctors prescribe an AI or nolva for teens who get gynecomastia?? I remember I actually saw my GP when I was around 12 and complained about painful lumps in my nipples. She told me it was normal and normally goes away after puberty..
> 
> Well, I had to have surgery after puberty which was a pain in the ass. I also tried ADT and DHT gel to get rid of them but they didn't do anything at all. If they would've tackled the problem when it started they could've saved me from the surgery. Gotta look at the bright side though, now I don't need to ever worry about gyno on gear..


So when on a cycle, your just making sure to take a AI or nova? I am going to try nolvadex for 3 months, and see if it goes away.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Can you show how bad it is, post up a picture here


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

grizzzly said:


> *One thing I can't understand is why the hell don't doctors prescribe an AI or nolva for teens who get gynecomastia??* *I remember I actually saw my GP when I was around 12 and complained about painful lumps in my nipples. She told me it was normal and normally goes away after puberty..*
> 
> Well, I had to have surgery after puberty which was a pain in the ass. I also tried ADT and DHT gel to get rid of them but they didn't do anything at all. If they would've tackled the problem when it started they could've saved me from the surgery. Gotta look at the bright side though, now I don't need to ever worry about gyno on gear..


You answered your own question in the same sentence lol. 80% of the time it does go away on it's own so why prescribe drugs in the first instance, that (thank god) is not how generally how medical science works.

But congrats ashmo, iv'e helped at least 3 guys on here get rid of their gyno over the last few years using 20mg of nolva for 3 months.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Jas said:


> So when on a cycle, your just making sure to take a AI or nova? I am going to try nolvadex for 3 months, and see if it goes away.


Nah mate like I said mine were removed by surgery, so it doesn't matter how much estrogen I have they can't grow back. (Well, actually it's possible but rare, if they haven't removed the whole gland completely)



Mars said:


> You answered your own question in the same sentence lol. 80% of the time it does go away on it's own so why prescribe drugs in the first instance, that (thank god) is not how generally how medical science works.


Yeah but there are loads of people who think it will disappear and it never will. Why risk having to have surgery, that is a very expensive and painful process, when it could be cured by drugs? Some little ai/nolva side effects vs. risk of painful and expensive surgery. Out of my friends I know 2 people who had gyno during their puberty and now in their 20's they still have it. I'm not saying they never go away on their own, but it's also very common that they stay.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Mars said:


> You answered your own question in the same sentence lol. 80% of the time it does go away on it's own so why prescribe drugs in the first instance, that (thank god) is not how generally how medical science works.
> 
> But congrats ashmo, iv'e helped at least 3 guys on here get rid of their gyno over the last few years using 20mg of nolva for 3 months.


Milky, these people you helped on nolvadex (tamoxifen) were they also on a test cycle so they keep some strength in their body, but are using the nolvadex to remove their existing i.e. gyno from puberty?

I am not on any cycle, i have taken 10mg tamoxifen for 3 straight days, its weird though that i feel lethargic. Can i take anything to combat the side affects like feeling tired, stiffness, particularly joints, legs get very weak, do you know if these sides stay, or disappear after week 1 or 2?? Or do they remain whilst on nolvadex.

Thanks.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> Nah mate like I said mine were removed by surgery, so it doesn't matter how much estrogen I have they can't grow back. (Well, actually it's possible but rare, if they haven't removed the whole gland completely)
> 
> Cheers Grizzly, i may take the surgery route if these sides on nolvadex remain (see below post)
> 
> Yeah but there are loads of people who think it will disappear and it never will. Why risk having to have surgery, that is a very expensive and painful process, when it could be cured by drugs? Some little ai/nolva side effects vs. risk of painful and expensive surgery. Out of my friends I know 2 people who had gyno during their puberty and now in their 20's they still have it. I'm not saying they never go away on their own, but it's also very common that they stay.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

grizzzly said:


> Nah mate like I said mine were removed by surgery, so it doesn't matter how much estrogen I have they can't grow back. (Well, actually it's possible but rare, if they haven't removed the whole gland completely)
> 
> Yeah but there are loads of people who think it will disappear and it never will. Why risk having to have surgery, that is a very expensive and painful process, when it could be cured by drugs? Some little ai/nolva side effects vs. risk of painful and expensive surgery. Out of my friends I know 2 people who had gyno during their puberty and now in their 20's they still have it. I'm not saying they never go away on their own, but it's also very common that they stay.


Surgery is not that expensive and its not a painful process you could be in and out of surgery in less then 40 minutes. Home the next day and back in the gym within 2-3 weeks.

I would say if you still have some type of gyno at the age of 21 it won't get any better, first step check your diet and your environment i.e. industrial chemicals, pesticides, medication, weed... then consider nolva then move onto letro then surgery. Simple.


----------



## DRose1994 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey, I was wondering if using Tamoxifen would reverse any kind of gyno? Like this picture for example :

http://avalon-laser.com/_admin/_filemanager/Image/contour/Gynecomastia%20Before.jpg


----------



## DRose1994 (Jun 8, 2013)

Would it work for like half way saggy man boobs?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mars said:


> You answered your own question in the same sentence lol. 80% of the time it does go away on it's own so why prescribe drugs in the first instance, that (thank god) is not how generally how medical science works.
> 
> But congrats ashmo, iv'e helped at least 3 guys on here get rid of their gyno over the last few years using 20mg of nolva for 3 months.


worked for me as well and I had a big lump one side, now next to nothing


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

ashmo said:


> Surgery is not that expensive and its not a painful process you could be in and out of surgery in less then 40 minutes. Home the next day and back in the gym within 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I would say if you still have some type of gyno at the age of 21 it won't get any better, first step check your diet and your environment i.e. industrial chemicals, pesticides, medication, weed... then consider nolva then move onto letro then surgery. Simple.


Yeah it's not that expensive I mean it's definitely worth it, but mine was 1000 quid so that can be a lot of money for someone. Also it took me 4 weeks to get back to the gym, but much longer to train chest, maybe 3 months. It took 6 months total till all pain was gone for me.


----------



## FearCatalyst (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi guys...gravedig alert...

I have huge pubertal gyno which I thought was fat about 6 years ago. I got in the gym and worked so hard for 4-5 years to get in shape but it still seemed as if I had manboobs. I did some research online and it turns out to be gyno. So I turn for solutions...and nolva is the first thing. Unfortunately, after using nolva for 5 days, it left me crippled for the next year...barely any sleep and mood swings like anything, to say the least...I thought I'd then try letro, when I found it, its price tag had me walk out of the pharmacy lol...so I guess my only choice now is surgery right?

Judging from the post surgery pics I've seen online...its better to keep the gyno rather than doing surgery and getting rid of the gyno tissue and get a disgusting looking distorted chest...I'm talking about the huge kind of gyno not the puffy nipples or your small lumps you see everyday.

Anyone with similar issues had any solution for themselves?? Thanks

FC


----------



## BurgerKing (Mar 9, 2013)

Nolva crippled you? It barely has any side effects


----------



## FearCatalyst (Apr 16, 2015)

BurgerKing said:


> Nolva crippled you? It barely has any side effects


It did...it messed me up horribly


----------



## BurgerKing (Mar 9, 2013)

FearCatalyst said:


> It did...it messed me up horribly


Don't go anywhere near letro then. It might kill you.


----------

